# Chinchilla kitten



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

An updated photo of one of the gang of four chinnie kittens  two weeks old today.
He's just been woken up hence looking a little bog eyed.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww what a cutie!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Angelina, this is torture don't do it!!!! I can not start having Chinnies as well as my lot but you are so tempting me, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Awww adorable


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh Angelina, this is torture don't do it!!!! I can not start having Chinnies as well as my lot but you are so tempting me, lol


Ooh Chrissy they might look like angels but they can be absolute monsters when they grow up. Persians are quiet and lovely laid back cats  chins are very much the opposite, more active and prone to being temperamental  a trait that they were well known for years ago when some show judges used to regard them as being too dodgy to handle.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee, yeah the one in your avatar looks like she could be a right little madam, lol   Seriously if I was gonna go into a different breed it would be brown tabby exotics. Low maintenance for a change, give my old bones a rest, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Stunning, beautiful!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG, He's gorgeous Angeli, he looks so tiny too bless him*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hee hee, yeah the one in your avatar looks like she could be a right little madam, lol   Seriously if I was gonna go into a different breed it would be brown tabby exotics. Low maintenance for a change, give my old bones a rest, lol


Actually the girl in the avatar is a real sweetie and loves being handled  by anyone.
Exotic cats eh  fantastic breed and low maintenance - a good choice if you decided to change


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Not on about changing, thinking as well as !!!  I should maybe find nice retirement homes for some of my loved ones first tho


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *OMG, He's gorgeous Angeli, he looks so tiny too bless him*


He's the smallest of the four Wendy  and when I say he I could also mean she.  will have to wait until there's a bit more of him 

The other three are definitely two boys and a girl.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, lol, well whatever he/she is they're gorgeous*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

it is a sweetheart...i cannot get ova how dinky it is.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sooo cute Angeli-beautiful..i could quite easily eat this little bundle of joy


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ow how cute..


----------

